# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  الاخبار والاعمدة : الجمعة 21 يناير 2011

## حافظ النور

*كشف  محترف الهلال الزيمبابوي ادوارد سادومبا الذي وصل في الساعة الواحدة  والنصف من فجر اليوم الاسباب التي ادت لتاخيره عن الموعد الذي حدده مؤكدا  ان ذلك يعود الي فقدان جوازه السابق في احتفالات راس السنة الجديدة عقب  عودته من جوهانسبيرج التي غادر اليها قبل السنة الجديدة بسبب مقابلة والدته  المريضة للطبيب المعالج بجنوب افريقيا.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
  المتبقي من مرحلة التحضيرات واكد ابو جريشة بان الفريق سوف يخوض اولي  تجاربه التحضيرية امام منتخب الاعلاميين يوم الاثنين القادم واكد ايضا علي  خوض مباراة ثانية يوم الجمعة القادم الموافق الثامن والعشرين من يناير امام  احد اندية الاولي قبل التوجه للخرطوم مساء السبت حيث تم الحجز للفريق فجر  الاحد القادم وكشف ابو جريشة عن بحثهم عن العديد من الخيارات لاقامة  المعسكر التحضيري الثالث والاخير باي من العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا او  الامارات العربية المتحدة واضاف ابو جريشة معلقا علي قرار المحكمة  الفيدرالية بسويسرا بخصوص حارس الفريق عصام الحضري مؤكدا علي ما جاء في  حديث رئيس النادي بان القرار لا يعني المريخ في شئ والقرار يعني نادي سيون  وان الثاني عشر من فبراير سوف يشارك الحضري بصورة رسمية مع الفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## fanan

*مشكووووووووور حافظ
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*بعث  الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) برسالة لأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي  للإتحاد للمشاركة في بطولة الامم الافريقية التي ينظمها السودان

في  الفترة من الرابع من فبراير المقبل وحتي الخامس والعشرين منه وطلب منهم  التقديم لتأشيرات الدخول للخرطوم من السفارات السودانية بدولهم أو عبر  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي سيقوم بمخاطبة وزارة الخارجية لمنح  تأشيرات الدخول في مطار الخرطوم لأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي الذين ليس لديهم  سفارات سودانية في دولهم.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
الاهلي المصري يبعد الليبيري فرانسيس من القائمة الافريقية

قام المدير الفني للنادي الاهلي المصري البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه بابعاد  الليبيري فرانسيس والذي كشف الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة البدري بنيته  للتعاقد معه وقد خلت القائمة الرئيسية التي ارسلها الاهلي للكاف من اسمه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

* المريخ في الراحة اليوم 
 منح الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين راحة عن تدريبات اليوم الجمعة وسوف يعود الفريق لتحضيراته غدا السبت بمرانين.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ برنامجه التحضيري الجاد بمعسكره المغلق ب 6 اكتوبر بفندق موفمبيك واجري الفريق مرانا ساخنا في

العاشرة  من صباح امس عدا موسي الزومة الذي يخضع لجرعات علاجية خاصة بواسطة الاطار  الطبي واشرف علي التدريبات المدير الفني حسام البدري والذي ركز علي تدريبات  اللياقة والسرعة واللمسة الواحدة وشهد تالقا لافتا للحضري وباسكال وحمد  الشجرة.
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*ربي يجعل ايامك كلها أفراح 
*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا حافظ

عطر الله جمعتك

وجعل ساعة الاجابة من اهم ساعاتك

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ياحافظ اخوى
وين الاعمده الجماعه مأجزين ولا كيف؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*


[justify] 
المنتخب.. وجهة نظر أخرى!
* مرة أخرى أستأذن أستاذي وشقيقي الأكبر عبد المجيد عبد الرازق في أن أختلف معه وهو ينتقد بعض زملائه المطالبين بالسماح للاعبي المنتخب بالانضمام إلى معسكرات أنديتهم، ويشكك في حقيقة دوافعهم ويصمهم بأنهم ينظرون إلى المنتخب بعين القمة ويقدمون مصالح الأندية على الوطن.

* نقول له أولاً إن الموضوع جدلي ويتحمل أكثر من وجهة نظر.

* والمسألة لا ترتبط بالوطنية وحدها، ولا علاقة لها بالسعي إلى الإضرار بالمنتخب لإفادة الأندية أو العكس، لأن إقرار حل وسطي يخدم المنتخب ولا يضر الأندية ممكن.. ومتاح، بل ومطلوب!

* هناك نظم ولوائح دولية تنظم العلاقة بين الأندية والمنتخبات كي لا يضار هذا على حساب ذاك، واتحادنا لا يتقيد بها، ويبدو أنه لم يسمع بها!

* فالأندية تدفع مبالغ طائلة للاعبين ومن حقها أن تستفيد من خدماتهم وألا تتضرر من انضمامهم للمنتخبات.

* كما أن معظم اللاعبين حريصون على دفع ضريبة النادي والمنتخب في آنٍ واحد.

* بعيداً عن النواحي القانونية هناك من يرى أن حرمان لاعبي منتخبنا من الخضوع للإعداد البدني في بداية الموسم الكروي الحالي سيضر بهم، وسيمتد الضرر إلى المنتخب والأندية على حد السواء.

* وخضوع أي لاعب لإعداد بدني قوي في مطلع كل موسم من أبجديات علم التدريب، والإصرار على الزج به في أتون المباريات من دون أساس بدني قوي له عواقب خطيرة.

* إعداد بداية الموسم شبيه بالأساس الذي تقوم عليه البنايات.

* وأي بناية لا تتوافر على أساس قوي يتحمل ثقل مكوناتها ستتصدع لا محالة.

* من هذه الوجهة فإن موقف مازدا غير مبرر، لأن لاعبي المنتخب لم يخضعوا إلا لفترة إعداد قصيرة استمرت ثمانية أيام في إريتريا، شهدت أربعة تدريبات فقط لا غير قبل أن يخوضوا دورة حوض وادي النيل في القاهرة.

* وهذا الوضع سيشكل خطراً كبيراً على مسيرة المنتخب في بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين.

* هذا إذا نظرنا إلى القضية من الوجهة الفنية فقط!

* أما إذا نظرنا إليها من الوجهة القانونية فسنجد أن لوائح الفيفا حرصت على تنظيم العلاقة بين الأندية والمنتخبات، وحددت الفترات التي ينضم فيها اللاعبون إلى المنتخبات ولم تترك الأمر للاجتهادات الشخصية.

* المسألة يا عزيزي مجيد لا ترتبط بالعواطف والحديث الإنشائي عن الوطنية والانتماء إلى البلد وما إلى ذلك!

* لم يترك الفيفا الأمر مطلقاً للاتحادات كي تستدعي اللاعبين كيفما اتفق!

* هناك ضوابط تحكم هذه العملية، ولوائح تنظم كيفية اختيار اللاعبين للمنتخبات وهي ملزمة لكل الاتحادات.

* يمتلك الفيفا نظاماً عادلاً وملزماً ينظم العلاقة بين الأندية والمنتخبات الوطنية، وعلى الاتحاد السوداني أن يكلف نفسه عناء الاطلاع على هذه الضوابط وتطبيقها، كي يخدم منتخباته ويحفظ حقوق أنديته.

* حسب اللائحة الدولية يجوز للاتحادات الوطنية استدعاء اللاعبين إلى تجمعات المنتخبات قبل أربعة أيام من موعد أي مباراة في تصفيات مؤهلة لبطولة دولية (بما فيها يوم المباراة نفسه)، على أن يعودوا إلى أنديتهم بعد 24 ساعة من لحظة انتهاء المباراة، شريطة أن يتم إخطار النادي بالمباراة قبل 15 يوماً من موعدها.

* وينضم اللاعب إلى منتخب بلاده قبل 48 ساعة من موعد المباريات الإعدادية الودية، على أن يعود إلى ناديه بعد 24 ساعة من المباراة.

* ويفرض الفيفا على الأندية تسريح لاعبيها لمنتخباتهم الوطنية استعداداً لخوض النهائيات القارية والعالمية قبل بداية تلك البطولات بأربعة عشر يوماً.

* ويشترط على الاتحادات تنظيم مباريات الإعداد خلال المفكرة الدولية التي يحددها لهذا الغرض.

* ويشدد على إقامة المباريات الإعدادية في أحد يومي السبت أو الثلاثاء، وخلال أيام المفكرة الدولية المحددة للمباريات الودية!

* وبمقدور أي نادٍ رفض إطلاق سراح لاعبيه للمنتخب ما لم يلتزم الاتحاد بتطبيق الضوابط المذكورة أعلاه.

* الانحياز للمنتخب لا يتم بالعواطف وحدها، وإطلاق سراح اللاعبين للمنتخبات لا يتم (هوبلّي)!

* اتحادنا الهمام لم يسمع بشيء اسمه (المفكرة الدولية للمباريات الإعدادية)، ولا يلقي بالاً للوائح التي أقرها الفيفا لتنظيم العلاقة بين المنتخبات والأندية!

* وللتدليل على ذلك نقول إن الاتحاد نفسه لم يكن يعلم مكان معسكر المنتخب المقبل عقب فراغ صقور الجديان من خوض بطولة دورة وادي النيل، ولم يكن الطريفي ولا أسامة عطا المنان ولا مازدا نفسه يدري شيئاً عن مكان أو موعد مباريات الإعداد المقبلة لمنتخبنا!

* استناداً إلى لوائح الفيفا هذه كان بمقدور المريخ والهلال وكل الأندية التي تمتلك لاعبين في المنتخب الوطني أن ترفض إطلاق سراح لاعبيها للمنتخب دون أن تخشى أي عقاب من الاتحاد الدولي!

* والسبب عدم التزام الاتحاد السوداني بالضوابط التي يضعها الفيفا لتنظيم المباريات الودية، وتجاهله الفاضح للمفكرة الدولية التي يحددها الفيفا للقاءات الإعداد!

* عندما يتعلق الأمر بالأمور الجدلية التي تحتمل أكثر من وجهة نظر فالفيصل هو القوانين واللوائح، وليس العواطف وحدها.. مع كامل احترامي وحبي للحبيب عبد المجيد.

آخر الحقائق

* كي لا تتضرر الأندية حدد الفيفا أياماً بعينها للمباريات الإعدادية الدولية، حتى لا تتضارب مع برمجة المنافسات المحلية في البلدان المختلفة.

* كثيراً ما تابعنا عشرات المباريات الدولية الودية التي نظمت في أيام المفكرة الدولية الخاصة بالفيفا دون أن نرى منتخبنا من بينها!

* والسبب أن اتحادنا لا يعرف شيئاً عن المفكرة المذكورة!

* وينظم مبارياته الإعدادية حسب التساهيل، وبالعلاقات الشخصية!

* سمعنا أن المنتخب سيعسكر في كينيا، والإمارات، وإثيوبيا، قبل أن يستقر على زامبيا!

* الاتحادات المنظمة والمنضبطة تحدد جداول إعداد منتخباتها لعامين مقبلين بالساعة والدقيقة.

* كافأ الفيفا الأندية التي قدمت لاعبين للمونديال بأربعين مليون دولار.

* وكان برشلونة الرابح الأكبر بصفته أكثر أندية العالم التي قدمت لاعبين مشاركين في المونديال.

* قدم 14 لاعباً ونال أكثر من ثمانمائة ألف دولار ويليه بايرن ميونخ الألماني بحصوله على 778667 دولارا ثم تشيلسي (762667 دولار) وليفربول (695 ألف دولار) وريال مدريد (678133 دولارا).

* وحصلت الأندية الأوروبية على نصيب الأسد ونالت الأندية الإنجليزية خمسة ملايين و992533 دولارا.

* ونالت أندية اليابان مليوني دولار فيما حصلت أندية غانا التي بلغت دور الثمانية على نحو 222 ألف دولار.

* وحصلت أندية أوروغواي التي بلغت الدور قبل النهائي (وامتلكت لاعبين اثنين فقط من الدوري المحلي) على 186 ألف دولار.

* شملت مكافأة الفيفا حوالي 400 نادٍ من من 55 دولة.

* واستندت قيمة المبلغ إلى عدد اللاعبين المشاركين من كل فريق في المونديال، ثم على عدد الأيام التي قضاها اللاعب هناك.

* وقال بلاتر: نحن سعداء بأنه يمكننا تقاسم نجاح كأس العالم مع الأندية بمنحها نصيباً من الأرباح خاصة في ما يتعلق بجهودها المتعلقة بتطوير مستوى اللاعبين الشباب.

* وأكد الفيفا أنه سيمنح الأندية 70 مليون دولار بدلاً من 40 مليوناً في كأس العالم المقبلة بالبرازيل.

* وهذا يؤكد اهتمام الاتحاد الدولي بمكافأة الأندية التي تقدم لاعبين للمنتخبات!

* ومع ذلك قال رومينيغه رئيس رابطة الأندية الأوروبية إن هذا النظام غير واقعي ولا منصف!

* وقال: سمعنا أننا سنحصل على 57 ألف يورو من قيمة 40 مليون دولار مقابل مشاركة آريين روبن في المونديال، لكن راتب اللاعب يكلف أكثر من هذا الرقم بكثير!

* وأضاف: عالم الأندية الكبيرة يختلف عما يفكرون فيه!

* يكافئ الفيفا الأندية التي تقدم لاعبين للمنتخبات بملايين الدولارات!

* وفي السودان يعاقب الاتحاد الأندية التي تقدم للمنتخب العدد الأكبر من اللاعبين!

* ويطاردها بتشريعات مقيدة وظالمة.

* تمييز المميز لا مكان له في تشريعاتنا!

* من حق الأندية أن تفكر في مصالحها.

* ومن حق الاتحاد أن يحقق مصلحة المنتخب من دون الإضرار بالأندية.

* ولا علاقة للأمر بالعواطف، ولا الوطنية والسندكالية الراديكالية الارتدادية!


* آخر خبر: الدخان ظهر في الشرقية!

[/justify]
*

----------


## الصفوى

*


حي المريخ!!
* حسنا فعل الأخ الدكتور جمال الوالي بمبادرته الراقية لانهاء الخلاف بين نادي المريخ واللجنة الشعبية لحي تعويضات بيت المال بخصوص الملعب الرديف والذي كان معروفاً منذ عشرات السنين كملعب ترابي باسم ملعب أشبال المريخ..

* أصل الخلاف لم يكن كبيراً حيث كانت هناك مطالبات من اللجنة الشعبية تتعلق بسفلتة الجهة الشرقية وإنشاء نقطة بسط الأمن الشامل جوار الملعب وملاحظات حول شكل وارتفاع السور، وتوصيل المياه للمعب وموعد الري، بجانب المطالبة بفتح الملعب في بعض الأوقات ليمارس فيه شباب الحي نشاطهم.

* نادي المريخ ومنشآته تقع ضمن نطاق ونفوذ اللجنة الشعبية بالحي ويفترض أن يكون هناك تعاوناً بين الجانبين في الحي الواحد.. وكما قلنا وجود منشآت المريخ الحديثة في هذا الحي ينبغي أن تكون مفخرة للسكان، علماً إن قلعة المريخ هي أول منشأة أقيمت في هذه المنطقة منذ نصف قرن من الزمان وعندما كانت خلاء بور! ويفترض أن يقدر سكان الحي تاريخ المريخ الذي سبقهم في هذه المنطقة قبل عشرات السنين لا أن ينظر البعض منهم للمريخ وكأنه جسم غريب وافد عليهم!! علماً ان المريخ كان يمكنه أن يمتلك كل أراضي هذه المنطقة حتى خور أبوعنجة عندما أهداها له الزعيم اسماعيل الأزهري من خلال خطابه في افتتاح الاستاد عام 1964م ولكن إدارات المريخ السابقة تكاسلت ولم تقم بتسجيل المنطقة الفسيحة التي خصصها رئيس الجمهورية الأسبق منذ 48 عاماً لتشييد مدينة المريخ الرياضية.

* وكم تمنيت أن يطلق اسم (حي المريخ) على حي (تعويضات بيت المال) فاسم الحي المرتبط بعبارة (تعويضات) غير سياحي!! كما أن (بيت المال) حي عريق وكبير في أمدرمان ومعروف إنه يقع على شاطئ النيل بين الملازمين وأبوروف وكثيراً ما يختلط على المواطنين من غير سكان أمدرمان تشابه الاسم ما بين حي بيت المال وحي تعويضات بيت المال البعيد جغرافياً عن حي بيت المال (سيد الاسم)!

* ومما يشجع على تسمية الحي باسم (حي المريخ) قيام هذا الحي على أراضي المريخ التي أهداها الزعيم الازهري للمريخاب لتشييد مدينتهم الرياضية، كما أن تسميه حي (تعويضات بيت المال) باسم (حي المريخ) قد يشجع الدكتور جمال الوالي والمريخاب على تجميل المنطقة كلها من شارع العرضة وحتى خور أبوعنجة لتليق بمقام المريخ واسمه.. 

* هناك الكثيرون من المريخاب عندما يرزقون بأولاد يسمونهم باسم (جمال) إعجاباً بالدكتور جمال الوالي وما قدمه للمريخ وآخرون بسطاء يفعلون نفس الشيء عسى ولعل ان يهتم الدكتور جمال بالمولود الذي يحمل اسمه! 

* قلت هذا المقترح لأحد الأخوة وأقصد فكرة تحويل اسم حي (تعويضات بيت المال) إلى (حي المريخ) فضحك وقال إن قلعة المريخ هي التي تستحق أن يتحول اسمها إلى (قلعة بيت المال) في إشارة لجمال الوالي والأموال الكثيرة التي صرفت في منشآت المريخ لدرجة أن تحول استاد المريخ إلى مفخرة وأصبح الاستاد الأول في السودان.. وحظى حي تعويضات بيت المال باستضافة فاصلة مصر والجزائر التاريخية التي تابعها كل العالم باهتمام شديد!!

* عموماً نقدر للاخ الدكتور جمال الوالي أريحيته واهتمامه بمطالب سكان تعويضات بيت المال المتعلقة بالملعب الرديف ووعده بتقديم أكثر مما يطلبونه للحي! فنرجو أن يراعي الجميع مصلحة الطرفين ويفتحوا صفحة جديدة للتعاون المثمر بما يطور الحي ويحوله إلى حي راقي بسفلتة المزيد من الشوارع وإنارتها وتطوير خدمات الصرف الصحي وإقامة المزيد من الملاعب في أي فسحات أخرى داخل الحي.

* نعود للملعب الرديف ومشكلة الري لضعف ضغط المياه في المناطق الغربية بأمدرمان، فنحن كنا قد نصحنا بفرش الملعب بالنجيل الإصطناعي تحاشياً لمشكلة الري وعدم صلاحية الملعب في فصل الخريف كما أن الملاعب ذات النجيل الطبيعي لا تعمر كثيراً بسبب الضغط الشديد عليها بجانب شح مياه الري وعادة تمتلئ أرضيات ملاعب النجيل الطبيعي بالحفر الصغيرة التي تتسبب في اصابات خطيرة للاعبين.. وبحمد الله استجاب الأخ المهندس عبدالقادر همد لفكرتنا وقرروا فرش الملعب الرديف بالنجيل الإصطناعي.



زمن اضافي

* ايام معدودة وتتوافد علينا المنتخبات الأفريقية المشاركة في بطولة المحليين بجانب الصحافيين الأفارقة ووفود الكاف ووفد شركة (اورانج) الراعية للبطولة والعشرات وربما المئات من مشجعي الدول المشاركة! 

* ستمتلئ الفنادق في العاصمة ومدني وبورتسودان وسنسعد بوجود كل هذا الحشد والزخم الأفريقي في السودان ولكننا جد متأسفون لأننا لم نستغل هذه البطولة لنعكس وجهاً رائعاً للسودان في الناحية التنظيمية فنحن الآن لم نر أي بوسترات ولافتات ضخمة على الشوارع والفنادق والمطار خاصة بالبطولة باللغات الفرنسية والإنجليزية والعربية ولم نشاهد أي اسكتشات تلفزيونية دعائية للبطولة!! بل لم نلمس تجهيز بروفات لحفل الإفتتاح والذي كنا نريده ان يأتي بشكل غير مسبوق يشمل لوحات فلكلورية وشعبية من كل الدول المشاركة ولكن للأسف لم يحدث أي استعداد لكرنفال الإفتتاح حتى اليوم!!

* ونخشى أن تخطف كرنفالات وأفراح الجنوبيين بالإنفصال كل شيء عن بطولة أورانج حيث سيتزامن إعلان نتيجة الإستفتاء وإنفصال الجنوب رسمياً مع بدايات بطولة الأمم بالسودان!

* إعلان إنفصال الجنوب دعاية سيئة للبلد فلماذا لا نغطي عليه بكرنفالات إفتتاح بطولة المحليين؟ وأقترح حشد مئات الناشئين والشباب بأزياء رياضية لاستقبال المنتخبات الأفريقية والوفود في المطار ثم يكون كرنفال إفتتاح البطولة باصطاف آلاف الناشئين والشباب بأزياء رياضية ويحملون أعلام الدول المشاركة على طول امتداد الشوارع الرئيسية المؤدية لاستاد الخرطوم يوم الرابع من فبراير منذ الثانية عشر ظهراً وحتى موعد بداية حفل الافتتاح بالاستاد على أن يكون اليوم عطلة رسمية.





*

----------


## الصفوى

*

المجاملات في إجراء الفحوصات الطبية.. سبب الإصابات..!!

· لا زال الحديث يترأ يومياً عن الإصابات التي تعرض لها بعض لاعبي المريخ في المعسكر التدريبي المقام حالياً في مدينة6 إكتوبر بالقاهرة.. وبدأ الكثيرون في التخوف من تكرار سيناريو تعرض نجوم الفريق لإصابات كما حدث في الموسم السابق والذي يمكن وصفه بموسم الإصابات.. بل بدأ البعض في التعوذ مباشرة من العوارض التي تلاحق لاعبي المريخ.. ولكن نقول لهم أنه ثبت بالدليل القاطع أن أغلب العوارض التي تعرض لها المريخ في الموسم السابق ما عدا رحيل إيداهور وإصابتي الحارس حافظ وكلتشي.. كانت من صنع أيدينا.. بسبب الإهمال المريع في علاج الإصابات.. وسيادة لغة(التطمينات).. هذه اللغة التي باتت تلغي أي محاولات للعلاج الجذري.. فيركن الجميع لها.. وفي كل مرة تتكرر الإصابات دون أن يكون هناك تحرك جدي في وضع حد لها.. وكان اللجوء أكثر للمسكنات والمعالجات الوقتية والتي منحت بعض اللاعبين القدرة علي اللعب.. ولكنها في ذات الوقت كانت سبباً مباشراً في تفاقم إصاباتهم علي المدي الطويل.. وإصابة موسي الزومة خير مثال.. حيث تم ترحيل هذه الإصابة حتي نهاية الموسم ومن ثم للموسم الجديد.. رغم أن اللاعب غاب عن بعض المباريات الكبيرة في بداية الموسم بسببها.. وحتي عندما إنتهي الموسم لم يتحرك أحد لمعالجة اللاعبين المصابين خاصة راجي عبدالعاطي الذي لعب مباراة نهائي كأس السودان تحت تأثير التخدير.. وتم ترك كل شيء للظروف.. وكأن المهمة قد إنتهت بنهاية الموسم.. وكأن هذه الإصابات ستنتهي بمثلما إنتهي النشاط في آخر نوفمبر من العام الماضي.. حتي تفاجأ الجميع بتجدد هذه الإصابات.. وبدأ موال الحديث عن العوارض.. ناسين أو متناسين أن السبب في نزول عوارض الإصابات هذه هو الإهمال المريع.. وغياب الهمة والحس سواء لدي مجلس الإدارة أو حتي اللاعبين..!!
· أما الإصابات التي تعرض لها القادمون الجدد.. فهي حكاية ورواية.. تحكي عن الطريقة التي يُدار بها نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ يهدف لتحقيق البطولات.. فمجلس المريخ الذي ينفق المليارات في البني التحتية وإستجلاب محترفين من العيار الثقيل.. يفشل في إنشاء وحدة طبية متخصصة في إصابات الملاعب.. إكتشافها وعلاجها العلاج الجذري.. ويقي المريخ من الهرولة نحو أطباء في الخارج يكلفون خزانته آلاف الدولارات دون جدوي.. فكم يكلف سادتي إنشاء وحدة طبية والتعاقد مع طبيب مختص مثلما يتم التعاقد مع المدرب وطاقمه الفني.. ولا أظن أن التكلفة كاملة من معدات ومبني ومعينات يمكن أن يكلف خزينة النادي أكثر من مائة ألف دولار.. وهو مبلغ متواضع للغاية مقارنة بالأموال التي دفعها المريخ للمحترفين والوطنيين.. بل يمكن للمريخ إسترداد هذا المبلغ من عائد فتح هذه الوحدة لبقية الفرق لعلاج مصابيها.. ليأكد لنا أن مجلس المريخ يضيع مجهوداته بنفسه بإهمال مثل هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة التي تؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً علي التفاصيل الكبيرة التي يهتم بها المجلس.. وهنا أتساءل.. ما هي فائدة البهرجة والتصليحات التي يحظي بها إستاد المريخ.. وماذا يساوي إيجار مقر للاعبين والتعاقد مع شركة بوما العالمية لتصنيع معدات للفريق.. مقابل إنشاء وحدة طبية تأتي في أولوية المهام.. في حين أن كل ما ذكرته أعلاه لا يساوي شيئاً أمام فقدان لاعب تم التعاقد معه بمئات الآلاف من الدولارات.. وتعول عليه جماهير المريخ كثيراً لقيادة فريقها نحو منصات التتويج.. بل أن الجميع لا يلقي بالاً لأي مظاهر جمالية وهم يرون سقوط بعض اللاعبين مصابين وغيابهم لفترات طويلة عن الملاعب.. ثم تأثر نتائج الفريق تبعاً لهذه الإصابات.. والموسم السابق أبلغ دليل علي ما حدث لجماهير المريخ وهي تري نجومها يسقطون مصابين الواحد تلو الآخر..!!
· في مقالي أمس تحدثت عن ضعف وهشاشة الفحوصات الطبية التي أجراها أطباء المريخ تطوعاً لخدمة النادي.. ورغم شكرنا العميق وتقديرنا الأعمق لهذه المبادرة الجميلة.. إلا أنه لا بد من التأكيد علي أن هذه الفحوصات لم تصل إلي المستوي الذي يمكن من إكتشاف الإصابات حتي ولو كانت خفيفة.. فقد تلخصت الفحوصات الطبية التي أُجريت للاعبي الفريق قبيل بدء الإعداد بأيام علي إجراء إختبارات التنفس والتأكد من خلوهم من الأمراض.. ولكنها لم تصل مرحلة الكشف عن الإصابات.. لأنه أيضاً ومع إحترامنا لكل الأطباء الذين قاموا بهذه الأعمال تطوعاً وخدمة للمريخ.. لم يكن بينهم أي طبيب مختص في إصابات الملاعب.. ولا يمتلكون المعدات الكافية للكشف عن الإصابات جديدها وقديمها.. ولا الخبرة الميدانية في التعرف علي أي إصابة.. ولا نلومهم علي الإطلاق.. لأنهم فعلوا ذلك حسب إمكانياتهم.. لذا نقول أنه من العيب أن يغفل نادٍ ينفق كل هذه الأموال خطورة عدم وجود طبيب مختص في إصابات الملاعب للكشف عنها مثل دكتور جار النبي والأمريكي وليام.. ولا أريد العودة إلي ماضي.. ولكن ماذا كان يضير مجلس المريخ لو طلب من جار النبي ووليام الحضور للخرطوم لمدة ثلاثة أيام للإشراف علي الفحوصات الطبية للاعبي الفريق قبيل إنطلاقة الموسم الكروي.. خاصة وأن النشاط متوقف في الأمارات بسبب بطولة قيام بطولة أمم آسيا بقطر.. ولا أظن أن الثنائي سيرفض ذلك لو وُجهت له الدعوة أصلاً.. في حضر في مرات سابقة.. خاصة جار النبي الذي لا يتواني البتة في تلبية نداء المريخ.. ولكن شيئاً من هذا القبيل لم يحدث.. لنعود إلي مربع تفشي الإصابات.. ولن أكون متشائماً إذا قلت أنه وبالطريقة التي تم بها إجراء الفحوصات الطبية للاعبي المريخ قبيل بدء الإعداد.. فإننا موعودون بظهور إصابات جديدة.. أو أخري قديمة ستتجدد.. وليس هذا إحباطاً.. ولكن إهمال إخضاع اللاعبين لفحوصات طبية شاملة بواسطة مختصين في إصابات الملاعب يؤدي حتماً إلي ظهور مثل هذه الإصابات..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
· المجاملات في إجراء الفحوصات الطبية.. خاصة الكشف عن الإصابات.. أدي لظهورها.. وسيؤدي لحدوث إصابات أخري.. الواقع يقول ذلك..!!
· بقاء راجي عبدالعاطي في المنتخب مصاباً دون تحرك مجلس المريخ للمطالبة بإعفاءه من المشاركة في إعداد المنتخب.. يعني تفاقم إصابته..!!
· مثلما أطلق مازدا سراح حسن جزيرة المصاب.. فالواجب يفرض عليه فعل ذات الشيء مع راجي.. لأنه لن يستفيد من خدماته.. اللهم إلا إذا أراد مازدا إشراكه مصاباً دون النظر لخطورة ذلك....!!
· مازدا لم يختار المعز محجوب وسامي عبدالله لإصابتهما.. ولا ندري لماذا إختار راجي رغم تأكيدات اللاعب له بمعاناته من إصابة.. وحتي بعد أن علم مازدا بالإصابة.. أصر علي إختياره..!!
· خانة راجي أولي بها اي لاعب آخر معافي.. والواجب يفرض علي مجلس المريخ الضغط علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب من أجل السماح لراجي بالعلاج.. لأنه لم يحدث قيام الإتحاد العام بعلاج أي لاعب أُصيب مع المنتخب.... ودائماً ما يتحمل المريخ والهلال ذلك..!!
· اللجنة الإعلامية لبطولة المحليين ورغم وجود الخبير الإعلامي إبراهيم دقش علي رئاستها.. إلا أنها لم تتحرك بسبب شح التمويل..!!
· مع إحترامنا لأستاذنا دقش الذي تولي مسؤولية الإعلام في منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية سابقاً والتي تحولت للإتحاد الأفريقي.. إلا أنه ليس له سابق خبرة في الترويج الإعلامي الرياضي.. ولم نسمع به اللجان الإعلامية التي روجت لبطولات أمم أفريقيا.. بل سمعنا عنه وهو يقود الترويج الإعلامي لمؤتمرات القمة الأفريقية..!!
· والدليل إنتقاد الوزير لعمل اللجنة الإعلامية التي كان الواقع يفرض عليها التغلب علي شح التمويل بإيجاد مصادر أخري.. حتي ولو كانت الإستعانة بالشركات الكبيرة مثل شركات الإتصالات الثلاث..!!
· الواجب يفرض توسيع مواعين اللجنة الإعلامية لبطولة المحليين.. حتي ولو تم الإستعانة بخبراء إعلاميين أجانب.. فالنجاح هو الهدف.. ولا يهم في النهاية من يعمل..!!
· إسبوعان فقط تبقيا علي إنطلاقة البطولة.. ولم نري أي ترويج إعلامي سواء في الشوارع أو في أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة.. ولا يعرف أحد برنامج حفل الإفتتاح..!!
· لا يعرف أحد تميمة البطولة.. ولا المجموعات وتوزيعها.. والترويج السائد هو تأخر العمل بإستادي بورتسودان ومدني.. والتخوف من الفشل في تنظيم البطولة..!!
· التخوف في محله تماماً.. وما يتم من أعمال للوصول للحد الأدني من الترتيبات النهائية ينطبق عليه المثل(علوق الشدة)..!!
· ضحكت والله وأن أطالع سعي البعض لتكوين رابطة مشجعي صقور الجديان.. لأن كل السودان هو رابطة مشجعي صقور الجديان.. وضحكت أكثر وبعض الزملاء يشيدون بهذا المسعي.. لأنه لا يعقل سادتي تكوين رابطة بهذا الإسم البدعة..!!




*

----------


## الصفوى

*الهلال يخسر تجربته الودية أمام الشرقية للدخان بهدفين نظيفين

خسر الهلال تجربته الودية الأولى أمام فريق الشرقية للدخان بهدفين نظيفين، وكان ملعب الشرقية أحد فرق الدرجة الثانية في مصر استضاف اللقاء ظهر أمس، وتأتي المواجهة ضمن تحضيرات الفرقة الزرقاء للموسم الجديد من خلال معسكرها بمدينة 6 أكتوبر في مصر، انتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم أصحاب الأرض بثنائية وأشرك مدرب الهلال 15 لاعباً في اللقاء وكان الفريق الأزرق أدى تدريباً صباح أمس قبل خوض المباراة ومثل الأزرق جمعة، التاج، أتير توماس، عبداللطيف بوي، يوسف محمد، النعيم، أسامة التعاون، صدام، فليكس سونزو وعبده جابر وفي الشوط الثاني أشرك المدرب أربعة لاعبين.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الأهلي يلجأ الى المحكمة المدنية ويقاضي الحضري .. والهلال يخسر أمام الشرقية بثنائية
*

----------


## الصفوى

*صقور الجديان تطير إلى زامبيا.. وفوزي المرضي يؤكد انضام سادومبا إلى معسكر الأزرق خلال ساعات.. والمنتخب
المصري مصمم على استدعاء حارس المريخ
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ميشو: الهزيمة مرة حتى إذا كانت في تجارب ودية


اعتبر الصربي ميشو مدرب الهلال أن الهزيمة مرة وقاسية حتى إذا كانت في تجربة ودية وقال: لكن خسارتنا أمام فريق الشرقية ليست مؤثرة لأنها جاءت في بداية الإعداد، وكنا حريصين على الاستفادة من اللقاء وإشراك أكبر عدد من اللاعبين وأضاف: الفريق كان جيداً في الشوط الثاني وأهدرنا العديد من الفرص ومضى: اللاعبون تدربوا صباحا وخاضوا المباراة ظهراً، وقصدنا من هذا الإجراء أن يعتاد اللاعبون على خوض المباريات في ظل برنامج مضغوط وأكد المدرب أنه يتحمل مسئولية الهزيمة وطالب جماهير الهلال بأن تعذره وقال: نعد فريقاً لموسم كامل، وأنصار الأزرق سيشاهدون فريقهم بعد نهاية المعسكر.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*نبيل محمود: الجاهزية البدنية رجحت كفتنا أمام الأزرق 

رأى نبيل محمود مدرب فريق الشرقية للدخان أن الجاهزية البدنية رجحت كفة فريقه في مباراة الأمس الودية أمام الهلال وذكر محمود أن المباراة كانت جيدة وحققت الغرض منها ووصف الهلال بأنه فريق كبير وأفاد مدرب الشرقية أنه كان يتمنى وصول منتخبنا الوطني الى المباراة النهائية في بطولةحوض النيل ونبه الى أن منتخبنا استفاد من المشاركة في الدورة وأوضح أن هناك تطوراً لافتاً في الكرة السودانية وأثنى على استقدام المريخ عصام الحضري وحسام البدري وأبان أن الحضري ما زال الحارس الأول في إفريقيا واعتبر أن انتقاله للمريخ يعتبر مكسباً كبيراً للفرقة الحمراء، كما امتدح البدري ورأى أنه مدرب مميز سيقود المريخ للنجاح.. ومن جهته ذكر أبوالمجد قائد فريق الشرقية أنهم سعداء باللعب أمام الهلال وأكد أن الأزرق لم يكن سيئاً لكن فارق الإعداد كان في مصلحة أصحاب الأرض والضيافة
*

----------


## fanan

*


كفاءة مازدا ويس لا تحتاج لإثبات
مؤسف والله  جداً أن تتواصل حملة الهجوم على الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني من قبل عدد  من الزملاء، ومؤسف أن يصل الحال بالبعض أن يشكك في كفاءة المدرب مازدا الذي  لا يحتاج لتقديم شهاداته الرفيعة في علم التدريب وعلى أعلى مستوى وأعلى من  شهادات مدربي الهلال والمريخ ولا يحتاج ليعرف الناس تاريخه كلاعب متميز في  المريخ والمنتخب الوطني ولا كفاءته الأكاديمية كواحد من خريجي جامعة  الخرطوم وبدرجة تفوق وكمتحدث بثلاث لغات أجنبية كتابة ومخاطبة إنجليزي  وفرنسي وألماني.

وأيضاً التشكيك في كفاءة مدرب اللياقة  الدكتور عوض يس الحاصل على الدكتوراة في هذا المجال وهو محاضر بكلية  التربية بجامعة السودان واذا كان شخصاً يحمل هذه الشهادات لا يعرف، فإن كل  المدربين العاملين في السودان وخارجه ليست لهم معرفة.

وإن  كان هؤلاء الزملاء يعتقدون أن من حقهم الدفاع عن الهلال والمريخ ليؤكدوا أن  قلبهم على من يحبون فليس من حقهم أن يشككوا في مؤهلات الناس وليس من حقهم  أن يهاجموا دون أن يقفوا على الحقيقة بمتابعة تمارين المنتخب بنفس حرصهم  على متابعة تمارين الهلال والمريخ.

المؤسف أن هناك من يسرق  لسان اللاعبين مثل الذي قال إن لاعبي المريخ في المنتخب اشتكوا من ضعف  التمارين وقالوا إنهم لم يستفيدوا منها ومؤسف أن يدعي البعض أن مازدا يحارب  لاعبي المريخ ويخاف من الهلال علماً أن مازدا أحرص على المريخ ويحب المريخ  أكثر من هؤلاء، حيث قدم له شبابه وربيع عمره، وكان يلبي النداء في أي وقت  فماذا قدم الذين يتهمونه للمريخ.

ولو كان مازدا يسعى للحرب  لما اختارهم للمنتخب وإن كان البعض لم يشارك أساسياً فإن ذلك يرجع الى مدى  الجاهزية وقد كشفت المباريات التي شاركوا فيها أن نظرة مازدا كانت صائبة  بعد أن وضح أن طمبل ما زال بعيداً وأن راجي يعاني من الإصابة.

أتمنى أن يتقي هؤلاء الله حتى لا يظلموا الناس وأن يتقوا الله في المهنة بمعرفة الحقائق قبل الكتابة.

 سنادة ووهبي الأنسب لقانونية المريخ 

ظل  المريخ يتعرض لحملات استهداف منظمة من بعض الصحفيين طوال المواسم الأخيرة،  بل تخصصت صحيفتان في إشاعة الفتنة بين أبنائه والهجوم على لاعبيه وقيادته  حتى اضطر رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي للتنحي من الرئاسة وكاد أن يلحق به  كثيرون وفتحت الصفحات لبعض المعارضين.

وفشلت الدائرة  القانونية السابقة في حماية المريخ ولم تكسب أي شكوى والآن بعد أن تم حل  اللجنة نتمنى أن يأتي تكوين الدائرة الجديدة على مستوى يتناسب مع مكانة  المريخ باختيار عناصر تعرف كيف تعيد للمريخ حقوقه.

وإن كان  لنا الحق في أن نرشح فأعتقد أن أنسب من يكون على الدائرة مولانا عبد الرحمن  سنادة القانوني الضليع الذي عمل من قبل في لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد  العام وهو الآن قاضي محكمة عليا عمل في قطر وتولى رئاسة رابطة المريخ  بالدوحة وهو شقيق الراحل عمر سنادة سكرتير رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالرياض وهو  مريخي من أسرة مريخية.

وهناك مولانا وهبي القانوني الضليع  وقاضي محكمة عليا تولى منصب عضوية مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في عهد اللواء  ماهل أبوجنة وهاجر الى البحرين وعمل في نفس مجاله القانوني وعاد للبلاد  وغيرهم كثر.

المريخ الذي كان يتولى منصب مستشاره القانوني  الراحل عبد العزيز شدو والأستاذ عبد الباسط سبدرات أطال الله عمره يجب أن  يكون من يدافع عنه في مستوى هؤلاء الرجال.

المريخ مواجه بحرب  أعنف وقد بدأت من الآن بعد أن عادت نفس الصحيفة المتخصصة في افتعال  المشاكل في المريخ ونشرت خبراً من عند كاتبه أن هناك خلاف حاد بين أبوجريشة  والمدرب حسام البدري رد عليه البدري بالنفي عن مقاطعة الإعلام، بالإضافة  لما يتعرض له وسيتعرض له الحارس عصام الحضري على طريقة وارغو.

 طرح البرامج صورة صحية 

أعلن  تنظيم عزة السودان الجامع الذي يقوده القطب الهلالي ورجل الأعمال أشرف  الكاردينال عن إعلان برنامجه الانتخابي لحكم الهلال من خلال مؤتمر صحفي  يعقد غداً بقاعة الصداقة.

ونتوقع أن تعلن التنظيمات  المتنافسة على قيادة الهلال برامجها وهذه ظاهرة صحية فقط نتمنى أن لا تكون  البرامج صورية ودعاية انتخابية كما تعودنا في انتخبات الأندية والاتحادات،  وكل الأمل أن تفرز الجمعية مجلساً في مستوى الهلال والتحدي المنتظر، وما  زلنا نأمل أن يتفق الأهلة على مجموعة واحدة يلتف حولها الجميع.

 حروف خاصة 

بطولة أمم إفريقيا هي حديث الساعة والمنتخب هو الهدف فلنستجب جميعاً لنداء الوطن ونساهم في إنجاح البطولة لأنه نجاح لنا جميعاً.
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشكر ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*جماهير المريخ تسير مسيرة جماهيرية ضخمة صباح غدا
ترويجا لبطولة المحليين
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ظل السيد جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على اتصال مباشر ويومي بادارة بعثة المريخ بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر .. وكان الوالي اتصل امس برئيس البعثة واستفسر عن سير الاعداد للموسم الجديد واطمئن على سير الاعداد للمرحلة المقبلة خصوصا والفريق يشارك في بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا ويرغب في الظفر بلقبها في الموسم الجديد ..وأكد السيد جمال الوالي وصوله للقاهرة لمتابعة المرحلة الاخيرة من اعداد الفريق والمتمثلة في المباريات الاعدادية وينتظر ان يتسلم الوالي رئاسة البعثة بمجرد وصوله القاهرة
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ميشو يرفض انضمام سادومبا للمعسكر
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*منقول من الصحافة المصرية

كتب - ياسر محمودقال جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني أن لا علاقة لناديه بقرار إقرار عقوبة الغرامة المالية علي الحارس المنضم لصفوف الفريق حديثا - عصام الحضري - علي خلفية مشكلته السابقة هو وسيون السويسري مع الأهلي .وأضاف الوالي في تصريحات لموقع " الفريق السوداني الملقب بالزعيم " : ما أؤكده جيدا وأعلمه تماما أن المريخ ليس ملزم بشأن الغرامه بأي مبلغ , الموضوع يخص الحصري وعليه أن يبحث عمن سيسدد له الغرامه .وكانت المحكمة الفيدرالية الرياضية قد رفضت التماس الحارس الدولي واقرت عقوبتي الايقاف و الغرامة المالية .
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الكاردينال يدشن برامجه الانتخابى بمؤتر صحفى بقاعة الصداقة
غدا الساعة الثانية ظهرا
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مشكووورين شباب
                        	*

----------

